# Are you cool with a 15% tip?



## Roogy (Nov 4, 2014)

Lets say you did a short $5 trip and the passenger were to hand you 75 cents for a tip. Would you be mad? Would you give the passenger 5 stars?


----------



## fork2323 (Aug 27, 2014)

Postmates
Show details
Hello xxxx

Here is the break down of your earnings and stats for Feb. 8, 2015:

Number of jobs completed: 4

Commission: 28.00
Tips (collected): 18.51
----------------------------
Total payout: 46.51


Current rating 4.9


Postmates


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Roogy said:


> Lets say you did a short $5 trip and the passenger were to hand you 75 cents for a tip. Would you be mad? Would you give the passenger 5 stars?


I would wonder why they didn't have a whole dollar, but $0.75 is better than $0.00, so I would not be mad. I do not automatically rate passengers down for not tipping. There would have to be other factors.


----------



## just drive (Oct 29, 2014)

I'll tell them thank you so much and how much difference that makes.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Roogy said:


> Lets say you did a short $5 trip and the passenger were to hand you 75 cents for a tip. Would you be mad? Would you give the passenger 5 stars?


That is just ridiculous!
Why would any Driver be upset if a pax handed their pocket change as a tip on a short ride...


----------



## Roogy (Nov 4, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> That is just ridiculous!
> Why would any Driver be upset if a pax handed their pocket change as a tip on a short ride...


I'm sure some would. I saw a post here a while back where someone said every tip should be $5 minimum and "save your singles for the bus". That guy at least wouldn't be happy about it.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Any tip at this stage is appreciated. It's more than what we are getting today. The only thing I care about is making it electronic. I don't want to carry cash to make change. That becomes a security issue with me and delays the rider out of the car. I like the get out quick as much as the rider does.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Roogy said:


> That guy at least wouldn't be happy about it.


Not me!
As a cab driver, I graciously accept any tip that a pax leaves. And so should Uber Drivers, esp. considering the BS Uber peddles to paxs about tips.


----------



## AltaClip (Feb 12, 2015)

Yesterday a lady gave me all this loose change (dimes, nickels) that added up to maybe $0.75 for a short ride. She apologized that she thought she had more but I thanked her and said everything is appreciated.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

AltaClip said:


> Yesterday a lady gave me all this loose change (dimes, nickels) that added up to maybe $0.75 for a short ride. She apologized that she thought she had more but I thanked her and said everything is appreciated.


And that's what having class is all about. I see you are in Edmonton....do your riders still ride for free?


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Not me!
> As a cab driver, I graciously accept any tip that a pax leaves. And so should Uber Drivers, esp. considering the BS Uber peddles to paxs about tips.


I wish coins were made of steel. I'd line the inside of the seat fabric with magnetic sheeting to "help" passengers leave some coin behind


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> I wish coins were made of steel. I'd line the inside of the seat fabric with magnetic sheeting to "help" passengers leave some coin behind


Now that would be awesome. They may even have an issue getting out of the car wondering why they were stuck to the seats...lol. Go one step further and make it an electro magnet.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> Now that would be awesome. They may even have an issue getting out of the car wondering why they were stuck to the seats...lol. Go one step further and make it an electro magnet.


Just tell 'em that's just the bodily fluids of the prior customers stickin to their clothes. They'll step out in a jiffy and not look back!!!


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Just tell 'em that's just the bodily fluids of the prior customers stickin to their clothes. They'll step out in a jiffy and not look back!!!


I think I just threw up in my mouth.


----------



## AltaClip (Feb 12, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> And that's what having class is all about. I see you are in Edmonton....do your riders still ride for free?


Free rides in Edmonton ended earlier this week (Tue I think).
My handle is riding across North America today. Dumped 6 inches on Edmonton last night but warm (near freezing) now and sunny.


----------



## fork2323 (Aug 27, 2014)

today driving for Postmates: 

Commission: 51.40
Tips (collected): 97.67
----------------------------
Total payout: 149.0

9 trips, averaging $16.55 per trip.

all trips very low miles as only did trtips in west Hollywood and Beverly Hills area. most time was spent in restaurants waiting for food to be ready rather than spending gas driving around.


----------



## williamjohnson (Feb 26, 2015)

We need to force uber to add a tip feature, they must have to leave a tip to even rate you!!! GENIUS

I am going to start 1 staring any sort of nonsense i have been TOO nice!i gave the girl who threw up and was blabbering the whole time 2 stars !!! and i thought that was mean at the time lol cause poor sob pax(btw what is PAX) was having a sad time and i was trying to help er out.... they neeed to encourage TIPPING for the simple reason they take 29%% of total fare!!! thats robbery!!!


minimum 12% tip on all orders and goes 16 and 20% then a 4th option when they can choose a custom amount.... then and only then can they leave you feedback. i always want to give a 5 star experience but sometimes it can be challenging .... my 3 complaints so far are:

1. NO TIPPING - not one tip yet in 60 trips, im grossing 930$ of which ober takes 28.89% lol and no tipping so its SUCKS!!!! then factor fuel, waiting for the customer and short trips, its probably about 10$ per hour earned lol but thats my guess.


JOIN MY DRIVERS GUILD, im just gonna practice uber it is kinda fun when it a multiplier,









if you accept a fare then cancel it does it count as a accept still?


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

williamjohnson said:


> We need to force uber to add a tip feature, they must have to leave a tip to even rate you!!! GENIUS
> 
> I am going to start 1 staring any sort of nonsense i have been TOO nice!i gave the girl who threw up and was blabbering the whole time 2 stars !!! and i thought that was mean at the time lol cause poor sob pax(btw what is PAX) was having a sad time and i was trying to help er out.... they neeed to encourage TIPPING for the simple reason they take 29%% of total fare!!! thats robbery!!!
> 
> ...


You just lost all credibility with me on your guild with that post. I can see you going far with Uber. All rant and no solution. Good luck strong-arming them.


----------

